# Kipor Generator and supplier recommendation



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

I have just purchased a Kipor KGE 2000i Generator off E Bay. I had previously done a lot of reading both on this site and others, about the Kipor brand considering issues in respect of reliability, quietness, and problems in respect of Honda copyright 
As far as the Kipor is concerned I know there is some debate about the availability of parts and repairs, although I have been told Honda parts are OK.
I must say that I am very impressed with the one I received, it started first time out of the box, it's relatively light and compact, and it seems to be very quiet. 
As far as the supplier is concerned they were exceptionally competative in pricing at £219 delivered for a new 1000i version, whilst I paid £299 fro the 2000i as it was a demonstration model. Additionally the service was rapid service. i.e. within 2 days
Given all ther issues I was in two minds as to whether I should go for a Kipor or save up and go for the Honda; but now, I am very pleased I went for it. Additionally I was very impressed with the supplier.

I know I sound like I have some vested interest either in the Kipoor brand ofr the supplier but I haven't. I'm just chuffed with my new aquisition. That is if I'm not speaking too soon and tempting fate. My recommendation is if you have considered the same then go for it.

David


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm sure Honda would be delighted to know the source of your purchase; they are doing all they can to remove them from the market place, having destroyed stocks as part of the copyright infringement case. Presumably yours was a private sale? :wink:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have the Kipor KGE2000TI and very pleased with it one year on.

Mine came from Peak generators.


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Given the copyright issues I couldn't possibly comment here if it was from a supplier could I? However, a search on E bay at the price quoted should establish thee location


----------

